
Why You Need a UI Style Guide - ldoguin
http://www.nuxeo.com/blog/development/2012/12/why-you-need-a-ui-style-guide/
======
charliepark
This article (and the corresponding styleguide) are excellent. It's funny how
eager developers are to see robust documentation of APIs, but how rare good
styleguides are.

